# DetailingWorld™ Review - Buffin Stuff Clay Bar



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*DW Review- Buffin Stuff Supreme Clean Clay Bar *

Buffin Stuff Clay bar


*
The Product:*

Buffin Stuff Clean Clay Bar - 200gram bar comes in a Black Plastic box with Buffin Stuff logo - inside there is also a useful instruction manual.
Can be purchased from *Buffin Stuff* here

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Buffin-Stuff-Supreme-Clean-Clay/dp/B01FMM6O28

You can see the size of the bar here.



*What Buffin Stuff say*

Buffin' Stuff Supreme Clean Clay Bar removes contamination from the paint to result in smoother paint and a deeper shine. Your car's paintwork will have embedded particle contamination such as brake dust, tar, iron fillings, insect residue, tree sap and more, this clay bar has been designed to remove this. Clay bars have been overlooked by car detailers in the past, but they are essential to making your cars paintwork the best it can be. Contamination in the paint diffuses the light and hinders the paint from being as glossy as it can be. The bonus with the Buffin' Stuff Clay Bar is that it is a 200g bar, which is bigger than most competitors. Also it can be just used with water, so no need for expensive lubrication products. The Supreme Clean Clay Bar has been designed to be used by the 'everyday' car detailer who wants their pride and joy looking the best it can be. It comes with our Clay Bar Detailing Guide..

•	Increases shine in your paintwork.
•	Leaves a glass like feel to the paint.
•	Quality German material.
•	Can be used with just water, no expensive lubrication needed
•	Removes all contamination from paint.

*What Customer Reviews say*

"Worked wonders on my paintwork, never thought it would be as good as it was. Highly recommend to anyone"
"This is my first clay bar as it was recommended by a friend. Instructions really clear! Happy days

*The Method:*

Today I Worked on an Audi Q5 and a Vw Golf

Car was washed as normal and then rinsed to give a dirt free finish -
Neither car has been clayed for at least 3 months -
After reading the instructions which suggests the clay can be used with Just water which I tried but I prefer to work with a shampoo based lube ( water with strong mix of shampoo) rather than just plain water.





I took a around 1/6th of the bar and after manipulation to get the clay slightly softer ( although this is a very soft clay) I made a small square and then proceeded to clay part of the bonnet and wings to see the effect.


Using almost no pressure the clay glided smoothly over the surface with the shampoo lube and you could feel where there was some contamination on the paint surface but after repeating the process and folding the clay over the surface became smooth.








On the Audi this had more contamination compared to the VW - it did a great job as you can see from the pic of removing it.
The Cars became very smooth to the touch after the claying.



*Prices:*

£10.99 for a 200g bar

*Would I use this again?:*

This is a really good clay - soft and not aggressive - easy to manipulate and turn over as it becomes dirty - Can be used with water as a lube so no need for clay lube as an extra. 1 bar could be easily cut into 5 pieces . Comes in a good storage box and a comprehensive instruction manual.

*Conclusion:*

If you are looking for an easy clay that's not overly aggressive then you wont go far wrong with this one - Easy to use and no hassle as water can be. All in All a really good clay. It also comes in slightly cheaper than a lot of other 200g bars.

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

